# more winterizing questions



## XayInIowa (May 9, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am a 1st year beekeeper and so far have had very good beginner's luck, but I am beginning to panic a bit at the approaching cold weather. (I also did this last year in the chicken forum!) I have sent a couple emails to some local beekeepers (I am in a group but don't know anyone personally to ask) and am awaiting their reply also. The more I research the more confused I get! I just have a few specific questions, if anyone could help me I'd appreciate it!

1- I saw where some people wrap in tarpaper and others believe that can warm the hive up too much on sunny days and simply use duct tape around the boxes. Is one preferable to the other? I thought about using a spare emergency blanket instead, would that work?

2- Do you leave on only the two bottom boxes? One place in Wisconsin added a empty third super at the top to allow for any emergency feedings they might need, and they also kept in it a pillow from cedar shavings which they changed out periodically, to absorb the moisture. Anyone do this? Is it even OK to lift the lid that much when the temps are below 40? 

3- If I take off the top 2 supers, both of them are partially filled with honey, about half if capped and half is not. (This is because I took some earlier but only half of the frames were finished) What do I do with the uncapped honey? Should I save it to give them in the early spring? 

I apologize if these questions are lame...! Thanks so much in advance for your help! The nights are getting cold here now and I want to get them taken care of as soon as possible!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi!! I'm in NW Illinois, so I'm pretty close. Yes, it is getting cold out, but you still have time. I'll try to answer your questions...

1) I don't wrap in tarpaper and I definitely don't use duct tape around their hive boxes. Duct tape gives off a gas and smell that I don't think is good for them. I did this once on a swarm I put in old junk equipment and they hated it! If you have good equipment that doesn't have huge holes, there's no reason for it. Make sure there's a good wind break around the hives, something that should be considered with placing any hive. If we get a lot of snow, just brush it off the front. If you do decide to go with the tar paper, make sure you have plenty to feed them as they'll be more active and eat more of their stores. You may want to see my suggestion about your honey below...

2) I leave one honey super on top of the two hive bodies as I want them to have plenty to eat during the winter. When I 'winterize' my hives, I'll take the full frames of honey and leave those that are partially capped but make sure that they have a good amount in there (I don't leave any empty frames). I've been tempted to do the cedar pillow as well, but I haven't as yet. I do NOT open any hive below 50 degrees, let alone below 40. Perhaps I'm just afraid to chill them too much. Either that or I'm just a wimp myself and don't go out when it's that cold... LOL...

3) I'm assuming you have two full hive bodies that you're leaving the bees in. If you have 2 honey supers on top that are partially filled, I'd take out any frames that are not capped at all. Then look at what you have left. Assuming you have 10 frame boxes, take fully capped frames until you have 10 left for the bees. Then, leave that box on top of the hive bodies, put the inner cover on top, then put the honey super back on with the uncapped honey in it. Then put the outter cover on top of that. The girls will go through the inner cover and take that honey and move it down below where they can. In a couple of days, go back out and take that honey super off, or take the frames out and put in your cedar pillow. 

As my dad once told me... the only dumb question is the one never asked. This group is very nice and always willing to tell you what they do. Everyone does things differently, so try different things until you find out what works for you. I'm STILL experimenting, so take this advice with a grain of salt.

Oh!! Don't forget the mouse guard!! If you end up with a dead hive in the spring, you can always harvest that honey for yourself as long as the mousies don't get to it!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do not wrap my hives. Tried it one year then had a bunch of stuff to remove in the spring and store the stuff decided after one winter it wasn't worth the labor.

2 deep hive bodies full of honey, feed at least one gallon of syrup with fumigillin B to combat Nosema Creana, Nosema Creama dead out not a pretty picture come spring. If you have supers of honey you don't want then do give it to the bees. Any uncapped stuff you can store for the winter and give it back to them in the spring so that can take care of it or use it as they see fit.
They know more about that stuff than we do.










A friend of mine used the cedar shavings in a pillow and he like them. Once in they stay till spring. I just don't want more to store. 
Also some people use straw that was baled and put the layers in an empty box.

I just leave my openings open for moisture control and make sure the hives are tilted so any moisture runs down a side and not drip in the center. leave any snow on for insulation.










I use 1/2 inch hardwear cloth for mouse guards. Here in Michigan you would be to late if you didn't do it when it was warm.


 Al


----------



## XayInIowa (May 9, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies!! I did get the mouse guard on a few weeks ago, fortunately! The rest was just confusing to me because I would decide on one method then see on youtube where some other reliable source (Univ of Wisc, Marharishi in southern Iowa, etc) would do it differently. 

I think I will try the cedar shavings and it's good to know that it's OK to leave it in there. The hive is in a pretty sheltered spot but I am going to put a little pallet fence around it to help block the winds. 

PHEW! I feel better now. I have been worried over the population drop in the past few weeks, hoping that's normal, so at least I have a plan now to get them ready. I missed out on the classes this year but plan on signing up next year so that I'm not continually flying by the seat of my pants. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE REPLIES!!! Very appreciated!


----------

